# EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: *Update* Neutured & Questions about Giardia



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Hello, so heres the thing. My rat Buster started out very sweet and gentle. Got along great with his 2 brothers..about a couple month after i got him he suddenly bit me out of nowhere..really bad i was bleeding all over. there was nothing on my hands or anything..I thought i might have just scared him but then later that evening i was petting him and he drew blood again.

He was still getting along great with the other rats, thought he was just having an off day. But since then he got progressively worse. I couldnt near him without him thinking i was food..It wasnt just if i got near him..he would run to meet me just so he could take a bite...and then he started fighting with my rat Humphrey constantly...i dont mean like wrestling i mean they were both screaming at each other in pain. Finally he started to pick fights with Charlie and stealing his food right out of his mouth and biting him, when charlie wasnt trying to defend himself. That was the last straw. 

That was about 4 months ago, Buster has been in his own cage for about a month now. I know they say rats shouldnt be kept alone..but he was ready to kill his brothers..I try to give him plenty of attention. I let him out of the cage and he runs around..i try to give him treats..let him come to me..Even at the sound of my voice he puffs his fur all up and starts hyperventilating. Just lastnight i had him out of the cage and when i tried to pet him he jumped up about a foot and literally attacked my whole hand and wouldnt let go.

Im not mean to him..i feel so bad, cause he just seems so miserable..and i wish he could be with others..I know puberty could have brought on the change...but it just seems like hes angry all the time for no reason. He is also a pink eyed rat, and i know he cant see very well alot of the time, but i dont think thats enough reason to be this angry. Ive read a million other posts on here about aggressivness in rats..but none of them seemed to compare with Buster....I just want him to be happier, calmer..Its hard to give him alot of one on one attention when hes trying to eat me.... Ive also considered neuturing aswell but im not if in his case it would help that much...I just dont want to see him die a lonely, angry ratty. Please help...

Buster:


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: Attacks humans and companions*

neutering would be my first option. Then behavior therapy; treats for his good behavior and re intro to his bros.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: Attacks humans and companions*

Before going forth with a neuter, make sure he gets a thorough check up. I went through something very similar with one of my boys (he got to the point where he even lunged for my face if he ever got the chance while free-ranging) and it turned out he had an underlying heart condition.

Since he has been on meds he is still a little rough, but a million times better. Unable to intro to other rats, but still perfectly happy


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: Attacks humans and companions*

Hmmm, yes that was the other thing i considered...that he is ill in some way...but hes been acting like this for about..well i guess i wasnt completely accurate on my timing in the first post...it was more like about a month after i got him that he got vicious..and ive had him for about 8 months now..Could he really be ill for say about 7 months without showing any symptoms besides aggression? He is a picture of health besides his anger..He went to the vet about 5 months ago..and he was healthy. he isnt nearly as intelligent as my other rats aswell..which also does not help, i think he gets confused easily..I really hope to be able to help him..


----------



## pentacle565 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: Attacks humans and companions*

i've heard of brain tumors causing aggression in other species... was he checked for anything like that? otherwise i'd say its something that started with sexual maturity, since it wasn't a problem at first. or maybe he just got too familiar with his surroundings and became territorial?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: Attacks humans and companions*

He is showing classic hormonal aggression. The poor boy is just overwrought with hormones and desperately needs a neuter. Your nice boy is underneath all that rage. they cannot help it, and it must feel terrible to be so angry and out of control all the time. Lately my "thing" has been to take in rats that were supposedly aggressive. After a neuter and some gentle work with them, they are all coming around beautifully even Dudley my real hardcase.

Get him to your vet and ask about a neuter, they aren't a very invasive surgery and shouldn't cost too much.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: Attacks humans and companions*

I went in with Buster for a Pre Op exam today, to ask about getting him neutered. Well so Buster has a date set next tuesday to have it done. I feel soo confident about it..Its so awesome because the vet who will actually be performing the surgery owns 10 ratty boys of her own! So she understands and has done alot of extra research on them. She will be using a laser to do the surgery which i heard is great..less pain and minimal bleeding. She has performed many sucessful neuters on rats, so i really feel he is in good hands. Its rather expensive but id do anything for my boys at this point to make their lives better. Im very excited about it, i really want my boy to be able to live with the others..he really deserves to be with his brothers. Just thought id give you an update.. ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: Attacks humans and companions*

Great News!!!

I have 3 rescue boys going in on Monday for the snip as well...

Don't forget it can take 1 week or up to 8 weeks for the hormones to die down in your boy...most are about 1-2 weeks and then they are much happier.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: Attacks humans and companions*

Well so i got my boy buster neutured yesterday. Aww he looked absolutely pathetic in his lil body wrap...and not a sign of anger in his drugged up little body.. lol..Today was a bit more challenging though...he managed to wiggle his way out of the body wrap in about 5 mins...hasnt bothered his incision much at all..and ive been watching him next to almost constant..but im afraid hes gonna bother it when im sleeping...his most active time..just a lil worried...and theres no way i can put his body wrap back on or wrap it myself...hes way too squirmy and vicious...i already tried..im just really hoping it will heal perfectly..and he can become the nice beautiful boy i know he is.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: Attacks humans and companions*

Glad the op went well. 

There's not usually any need for a body wrap, was he bothering it at the vets and that's why they put that on? Sometimes vets give a collar as a last resort if they chew at the wound, but that's not usually a good option as it restricts them a lot. My Spike has been neutered for a testicular tumour and had a tumour removed on his underside - he didn't cause any trouble with the wounds. The two post neuter abscesses caused the wound to burst open and I originally thought Spike had opened the wound himself.... oops lol. He did pull two stitches out on his 2nd op, but that didn't cause a problem.

Just keep an eye out for any signs of abscesses. Hope he heals well and quickly.


----------



## ROM (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: Attacks humans and companions*

I know it's only been a few days, but do you have an update on Buster? How is he doing?


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: EXTREMELY Agressive Rat: *Update* Neutured and questions about Giardia*

Hes doing just fine, its been about a week now since his op, hasnt been messing with the incision at all, which im very relieved about, all signs show that its healing just fine, sleeping like a lil baby in his hammock right now...i know its only been a week but he already seems calmer around me...not lunging at me when i pet him or anything..though he could just be a happy drugged up rattie. lol who knows. 

oh i also forgot to mention that the vet also found that he had the Giardia parasite before the OP. So he is on Metronidazole for that aswell besides the Rimadyl for the pain. I was keeping him in a 20 gl aquarium after his surgery so i could keep a close eye on him, and completely disinfect his cage. What im puzzled about, and so was the vet, is how he managed to get Giardia? Hes been living alone, in a seperate room away from my other rats, and none of my other rats have shown any signs of it anywayz...Ive had him for about 10 months, and hes never shown any sign of illness...Im just very confused as to where he would have caught it. I know its commonly passed through contaminated water, but all of his water has been straight from the tap..and as i said none of the other animals are sick, and i havent gotten sick either. As terrible as this is, he was rarely out of his cage for long periods and whenever he was, he was always in my lap, never getting into anything else. Im just a little worried because i dont want my other babies to get it. Anybody else ever dealt with this in their rats?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some rats respond really fast once those hormones start to lessen, that is great, sounds like you should have a much happier little dude soon 

He shouldn't be on any pain meds after a week...I often stop the metacam after a day or 2. There should be no more pain, so I would stop.

And yes rats rarely get giardia but it can happen..usually you hear of pinworms which are usually a non-effect to the rat but vets feel they must treat them 

http://ratguide.com/health/digestive/endo-parasites.php

Giardia muris (flagellate), life cycle also direct, and transmitted via ingestion of cysts in feces. Niches in the small intestine. Symptoms are usually subclinical, but may see weight loss and abdominal enlargement. Changes noted in the small intestine are minimal. Hosts include mice, rats, humans, hamsters, and several other species.

And Flagyl is the right med for it 

And here is the writeup on the Rimadyl.
http://ratguide.com/meds/nsaids/carprofen.php


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Hmm well i read up alot about it and it seemed like Metronidazole was what came up for the treatment everytime. Its what my vet prescribed twice a day for 10 days. The only reason they tested for giardia is because on the day i dropped him off he had really bad diarrhea. Since hes been on the Metronidazole his stools have returned to normal, very solid, so i supposed it has worked? 

She also wanted him on the Rimadyl once a day for 10 days aswell, so now im not sure if i should stop? Its also an inflammatory so wouldnt that help with his incision too? Sorry i know im new to this and i want to follow anyones advice. I am in no way trying to discount what you have told me, But im kind of torn between the advice ive recieved from expirienced rat owners on the boards, and my Vets specific orders. ???


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

SpinningLoafers said:


> Hmm well i read up alot about it and it seemed like Metronidazole was what came up for the treatment everytime. Its what my vet prescribed twice a day for 10 days. The only reason they tested for giardia is because on the day i dropped him off he had really bad diarrhea. Since hes been on the Metronidazole his stools have returned to normal, very solid, so i supposed it has worked?
> 
> She also wanted him on the Rimadyl once a day for 10 days aswell, so now im not sure if i should stop? Its also an inflammatory so wouldnt that help with his incision too? Sorry i know im new to this and i want to follow anyones advice. I am in no way trying to discount what you have told me, But im kind of torn between the advice ive recieved from expirienced rat owners on the boards, and my Vets specific orders. ???


Within 3 days the incision has closed up, and in 5 days its well on its way to healing...rats heal SCARY quick, unlike us. Weak old slow metabolism Humans may need 10 days of pain meds but not rats. Why not try this...take him off of it and see if his behaviour shows any signs of pain?

Flagyl IS Metrodanizole...just another name for it.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

lol...ok gotcha. thanks. Ill try that.


----------

